# Aluminum Pots



## john c (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anybody know if its OK too use aluminum pots for brining? in this case a turkey. The wife seems to think its a NO No.

Your friend from the north
John C.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally don't use any kind of metal, I use plastic approved for food storage.
Can't tell you if it's bad, I just don't


----------



## walking dude (Oct 5, 2007)

when you brine.......you MUST use a non-reactive pot

al. is VERY reactive

plastic.......glass.....ceramic........i brine using a small trash bag........tie it up........and place in WHATEVER kind of pot you want

it also make clean up quicker and easier


hth

d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 5, 2007)

John -

Not a good idea - the aluminum will react with the brine. Us a plastic bucket or stainless steel pan but not aluminum!


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 5, 2007)

I mix the brine in a empty gallon plastic ice cream bucket, then pour it into a 2 gallon zip lock bag with what ever I'm brineing.Seal it up and pop it into either the frige or the cooler with ice.


----------



## john c (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody, I hate it when the wife' s right.


----------



## twomill (Oct 6, 2007)

I brine in a cooler.  Put the subject into cooler then I have different sizes of ice containers ready to fill voids even bagged ice works.  Not only does it save on the amount of brine solution needed but keeps the bird cold and safe in the process.  Remember tho, if a bag leaks you will dilute the brine solution.


----------



## low&slow (Oct 6, 2007)

What would actually happen if one was to brine in an aluminum pot? What kind of reaction would occur? Would it make ya sick?


----------



## walking dude (Oct 6, 2007)

very........a reaction with aluminum with brine.........is not good........meat soaks it up


d8de


----------



## pigcicles (Oct 6, 2007)

Most likely thing you will notice is a metallic taste to the meat. Try to stay away from the aluminum if you can. If that is the only thing you have big enough - line it with plastic to avoid the yucky taste. 

Here's a link to check out on brining and containers.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/plastics.html

All About Brining


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 6, 2007)

In boating, it's called galvanic action. You are making a small battery. It's why boats/ships in the ocean have to use Zinc anodes. Your brine has salt the same a seawater. Your aluminum pot would get eaten up the same as any metal in seawater. Aluminum is one of the worst. Zinc is used as a sacrificial metal because it's worse than aluminum and will go first. Without going in to electron transfer theory here, the bottom line is don't!!!

Sorry to be technical so early in the morn.


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Careful, I don't believe trash bags are food grade plastic. Also, I doubt there is much effort to keep things sterile in their manufacture, being trash bags. Some even come scented...but I guess THAT would be a obvious no no.   Use a plastic food container or a giant baggie made to store food.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Oct 6, 2007)

I use a big stainless steel pot, 16 quarts or 12 quarts. I have both from beermaking. If you're going to do very much brine, you might want to invest in one of these or a food-grade plastic (not what's available at home depot). Both are available anywhere beer-brewing supplies are sold. Stainless pots are available at walmart.


----------

